# Raw Eggs



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

What's a 'safe' amount to consume, if any?...

I know that the risk of getting salmonella is greatly decreased as eggs are better quality now-a-days....

Currently throwing in 3-4 whole raw eggs in my shake throughout the day with 400ml 1% fat / semi skimmed milk and 2 scoops protein making it roughly 76g protein, 24g fat, 29g carbs, 652cals with 3 eggs and 400ml 1% milk...

wuld it be better to have 2 eggs instead of 3-4, due to better protein consumption by the body?...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN AND KILL YOU !!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN AND KILL YOU !!!


You what :laugh:


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd use 2 eggs rather than 3, the body finds it hard if not impossible for most people to digest all that protein at once.

Unless you're cycling, where your'e body becomes more of a burning furnace.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Milky only likes easter eggs:thumb:...which reminds me,not long till the big day!!!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

i use to drink 16 egg whites a day never did me any harm ,u can now get cartoned egg whites well worth it


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, I'll stick to 2 per shake as currently au naturelle right now...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

I pop in about 5/6 each day into my bulk shake


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

martiecbs said:


> which reminds me,not long till the big day!!!


fcuk off!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Chances of you getting salmonella from eggs these days is very slim, even eating stupid quantities of eggs, the only thing close you might get is a wet fart.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Listen to samurai. He speeks from experaince...

His first 18 threads created on this board was about wet farts


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

how much protein in a raw egg


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

roblee said:


> how much protein in a raw egg


6-8g


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> Listen to samurai. He speeks from experaince...
> 
> His first 18 threads created on this board was about wet farts


Is just going through his first 18 threads.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.... I have had some wet farts today~!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Discounting the fact that only circa 50% of the protein will be not be 'absorbed' from eating raw eggs, the chances of salmonella from raw eggs are like 1 in 30,000.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

R0B said:


> 6-8g


A raw egg has 3g at most lol you lose half the protein unless they are cooked, even less if you only have whites as 2/3rds of the protein is in the yolk. For raw eggs to be worth it you need dozens literally. People are so delusioned lol.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I do remember someone at college who wrote many education books on nutritional telling me, IF i remember right, was years ago 47g is roughly the maximum absorption.

I read myself as I used to eat raw eggs that the protein absorption from raw in comparison to cooked is much lower. Organic eggs have a less chance of making you ill than the standard barn mass packed ones.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> A raw egg has 3g at most lol you lose half the protein unless they are cooked, even less if you only have whites as 2/3rds of the protein is in the yolk. For raw eggs to be worth it you need dozens literally. People are so delusioned lol.


Never knew that about raw eggs having less protein. Cheers!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you gaurantee you havent just bashed one of into the bottle ?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Can you gaurantee you havent just bashed one of into the bottle ?


Would have to check the protein content , oh and done belive the c*nt when he says they pre-salted egg whites..........there's no such thing!!!


----------

